# 3 tank system



## squirrelcrusher (Sep 23, 2009)

I came up with what I think is an amazing idea the other day while talking with my girlfriend. She thinks I'm crazy because I have 5 fish tank and claims that when we get marriend I can only have 1! Crazy right? But what I had in mind is 3 tanks not sure on the size, but I'll go with (2) 70 gallon tanks and a (1) 100 gallon tank. The 70's would flank the 100 and be a couple inches higher than the 100 either just taller tanks, or sitting on risers. Each 70 would have a screened waterfall or something similar spilling water from a set level(1/4in from the top of the glass) into the 100. The 100 gallon would have a sump or something on the back holding all the heaters, pumps filters, meters, and pretty much whatever I want out of view. The pumps would pump filtered water from the 100 back to each side tank. Does that all make sense?

With this setup I envision being apply to have 3 different styles of tanks all contained together. I could have a livebearer tank on one side, a dwarf gourami tank on the other, and a heavily planted tank in the center. Something like that each would have it's own theme sorta. Or a different color shrimp in each tank.

In theory I don't see anything wrong with this idea, but if you have any suggestions please throw them out there. I would love to hear them. Not sure when I would be able to put this tank together, but the more I think about it the more I am set on doing it. I think it would be AWESOME.

*c/p*


----------



## verdifer (Sep 8, 2010)

Sounds good, you could have 2 cannister filters taking water from the middle tank and pumping it into the side tanks, it would make moving the from the middle tank to the side tanks easier.


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

WARNING: Shamelessly off topic

I know you didn't ask for relationship advice, but why are you talking about marrying a girl who is giving you ultimatums on how many tanks you can have? This sounds like a warning sign. Pay attention to the warning sign.

As a former girl (I'm an old lady now, been married 20 years this fall, to the same guy) I can tell you, the kind of girl that makes a guy start getting rid of tanks (or old cars, or smelly dogs, comic book collections or comfortable sneakers) will not be content until she has you wearing uncomfortable shoes, walking her "purse" dog and drinking wine you're "supposed to like". She's supposed to love you for you, not who you would be if you gave up all the stuff you like to do and did her stuff with her. 

That's all I'm going to say on the subject, this being off topic and all. Good luck to you.


----------



## squirrelcrusher (Sep 23, 2009)

Pretty sure she isn't serious. Just like I say that she will have to give up her ricer car and start driving something with a diesel engine. But thanks for the heads up. We are also a LONG way from getting married or even living together. But the convo with her just sparked my imagination and I think this tank would be AWESOME!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

chris oe said:


> WARNING: Shamelessly off topic
> 
> I know you didn't ask for relationship advice, but why are you talking about marrying a girl who is giving you ultimatums on how many tanks you can have? This sounds like a warning sign. Pay attention to the warning sign.
> 
> ...


Now I am all messed up.....all this time I thought you were a male....*r2


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You could do something like that I guess....not sure I agree with the "cool" part. I would look into a wet/dry that was built for a 400 gal tank and just use two return pumps in the sump.


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

jrman83 said:


> Now I am all messed up.....all this time I thought you were a male....*r2


Lolz I like science and arguing, so I tend to give that impression sometimes. I sound a lot like a mom when somebody's got a sick fish, though.


----------

